# next stop - Mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tomaso Albinoni Concerto for 2 Oboes in C Major, Op. 9 No. 9*

*Emily Knaapen and Emily Tsai, oboe
University of Maryland Symphony Orchestra*

Lovely litle work from Albinoni, who have far more to offer than the famous Adagio.
Fine performance.

*youtube comments

Excellent in all respects. The dance certainly adds otherwise missing "ornamentation" to the slow movement. Such great energy!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Kapelis: Kabalevsky Piano Concerto No. 4 ("Prague"), complete*

DMITRY KABALEVSKY: Concerto for Piano & Orchestra No. 4 ("Prague")
00:26 Allegro molto e energico 04:06 Andante 08:30 Presto

Alexandros Kapelis, piano
Megaron Camerata
Gérard Körsten, conductor

Athens Megaron. March 11, 2011.

Enjoyable and jumpy little concerto, brilliantly interpretated by Kapelis.

*youtube comment

..thank you for posting this! I only know the concertos 1 - 3 ... the fourth is new to me, makes me happy ;-D﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*John Adams: String Quartet, I.*

Not the best sound and picture, but interresting to see and listen too this sample of an exiting work.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*JeugdOrkest Nederland: Eerste symfonie Mahler*

*11 augustus 2011, 20:15 uur, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw Amsterdam 
Gustav Mahler - Eerste symfonie in D-groot, 'Titan' 
Edward Elgar - Serenade voor strijkers (toegift) 
Uitvoerenden: JeugdOrkest Nederland o.l.v. Jurjen Hempel*

Fine version!

*youtube comments

Awesome youth orchestra! Best I have ever heard. Great strength in brass and woodwinds.

Every time I listen to the final, it gives me goose bumps!

This really is especially for a young band! The recording deserves a big compliment: very transparent and the instruments are well balanced. The combination results in a performance that makes this recording one of the finest on Youtube. The timpani, for example, the slot for the first time I heard the increase in volume in the last battles. Whether it is the interpretation of Hempel, recording, or the combination, I do not know, but it is very impressive!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jean Sibelius Symfoni nr 7 - Det Kongelige Kapel - Simon Rattle*

*Jean Sibelius Symfoni nr 7 - Det Kongelige Kapel - Simon Rattle.
© Danmarks Radio
"The Royal Orchestra" = "Det Kongelige Kapel"*

Fine performance of a great symphony

youtube comments

*Good evening with the unbelievable Symphony No. 7 by Sibelius

That is the most weighty, in every sense of the word, performance of this wonderful symphony that I have ever heard- such momentum, and such power in the strings - almost too powerful when the great trombone theme emerges: it has to really battle to cut through the sheer weight of the strings. Bravo!﻿

Thanks. I have heard some of the other No. 7s on YouTube, but this is as good as any of them, maybe better.*


----------

